# Locking clean out capfkr 6" sdr



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a land lord who is looking for locking 6" clean out caps. I have never seen them so I thought I'd start here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

when you say locking, is that like a recessed area like oil caps had that you use a wrench with a design to fit the recess in the cap like a tamper prof design? or something you can padlock?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

something like this?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

For this. Open area. Land lord thinks pumper truck is unloading in his CO.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> something like this?


This looks okay. I just need it to glue to 6sdr


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Buyers-Produc...358586&sr=8-1&keywords=locking+6+inch+pvc+cap
here is a 6 inch conduit carrier kit, the end fits 6 inch pvc and locks...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plungerboy said:


> This looks okay. I just need it to glue to 6sdr


https://www.grainger.com/product/CHERNE-INDUSTRIES-Locking-Plug-3NVT8?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/3NVT8_AS01?$smthumb$

Would this work? Seen one once.... pissed me off 'cause no one knew where the key was. Grinder worked though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> For this. Open area. Land lord thinks pumper truck is unloading in his CO.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78281














Tell him to install a small hidden camera to watch in addition to locking the c.o.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd install a regular cap. Push it down all the way, then cut a slit (1"x 1/2") through the both sides.....a ridgid jobmax and drill would do this easy. Then place a piece of flat stock that has a hole in one end and a bent piece on the other end. Insert the flat stock through, put a lock on it and bob's your uncle.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Just cut flush and install tamper proof meter box with key lock....done!


----------

